# 3 WEEKLY JABS????



## jmitchell (Jun 9, 2014)

hi guys so this will be my second cycle, i work offshore and i am often away from home for 3 weeks at a time, would you guys say it is safe and worth doing a shot of aveed or nebido the day before i go offshore to last the 3 weeks and just use a shorter ester like cyp when im home and jab weekly?

I want to try and keep bloods as stable as possible, i know i an not in the perfect situation but would you say the above would work?


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Isnt Nebido is the ester Testosterone Undecanoate and its active half life is 21 days? So i think that will be fine

It would certainly work. And not having a jab for 3 weeks you would feel absolutely fine from the nebido


----------



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Have you started this yet mate?


----------

